# Frontline: Application location and frequency



## Elliot Parker (Jan 7, 2008)

I was always told to apply Frontline between the shoulders of your dog once a month, although a vet once said you can apply it every 3 weeks if needed. I was recently told by a friend to apply the frontline in an area that has less hair such as around the inner leg area. That makes sense to me since frontline is supposed to be absorbed through the skin and there is less hair to soak up the frontline. Does anybody do this as well or see a problem doing it? Also, how often do you/would you apply it if you lived in an area with a lot of fleas.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

It is a poison,you don't want them to lick it off. If you put it between the shoulder blades it will be less of a chance that they will lick it. When you apply it, separate the hair so it will be applied directly to their skin. Talk to your vet about and oral preventative.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Although it does suggest that you place it between the shoulder blades.....I watched a vet who was applying it to a clients dog, place it ("dotted it") all the way down the dogs back from shoulder blades to just before tail. I've since used his dotting method with my crew and have had continued success. Fleas and ticks are pretty heavy down here and I'm allergic to fleas - I use Frontline once a month in the "winter" months and every three weeks in the summer on my crew. I've tried the other flea/tick preventatives, except the very latest one, with no success .


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Especially with bigger dogs, a lot of the topicals are recommending putting it in 3 areas on the spine (obviously where they can't lick it off). It works by diffusion, so where you put it is not so important for effectiveness as it is for safety, at least that's my understanding.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I've always used Frontline and had no problems. Switched to another product one time and the Border Collies had a VERY bad red rash.


----------



## Allison Chappell (Mar 6, 2008)

We use frontline plus and start at her shoulders and do a straight full line to the start of her tail. We were told to keep the animals seperated so they don't lick it off one another for about 30 minutes so we find that locking one cat in one room, the other in another room and taking the dog for a walk works really well. We apply on the same day each month and mark it on the calender.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

We put it on right before bed and do one spot between the shoulders, separating the hair to get it down to the skin. My wife was a vet tech for many years and this is how they did it, and it's been effective for us. One time one of our cats got some in her mouth from licking, it was pretty ugly. She drooled like a Dane for a couple hours. You definitely don't want to put it anywhere where the dog can get to it. That's why we do it before bed, they all bunk down and are calm.


----------

